# Motorola mobile phone tools



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi

I just got an upgrade to a motorola KRZR and there is no software on the disk for mac 

Does anyone know if it available anywhere? The MS software has an audio editor for cropping tunes to use as ring tones that is good fun.

Thanks in advance


----------

